# Captain Leide DeFusco



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

*Captain*

*Leide DeFusco*

Pueblo County Sheriff's Office, Colorado

End of Watch: Friday, August 31, 2012

*Bio & Incident Details*

*Age:* 43
*Tour:* 22 years
*Badge #* Unit 7

*Cause:* Aircraft accident
*Incident Date:* 8/31/2012
*Weapon:* Not available
*Suspect:* Not available

· Leave a Reflection
· Add to My Heroes
· Update this memorial

Captain Leide DeFusco was killed in an airplane crash as he and John Barger, a retired Pueblo Police Department captain, searched for marijuana grows in the Wet Mountains.

A narcotics task force had raided two large marijuana plantations in the area two weeks earlier and the two were searching for additional grows nearby when radio contact was lost at approximately 9:30 am. A rescue team located the smoldering wreckage of the Piper Super Cruiser in rugged terrain in the San Isabel National Forest, approximately five miles below St. Charles Peak, in Custer County.

Mr. Barger was an experienced pilot who provided flight services to local law enforcement agencies.

Captain DeFusco had served in law enforcement for a total of 22 years. He had previously served with the Pueblo Police Department. He is survived by his wife and four children.
​Please contact the following agency to send condolences or to obtain funeral arrangements:
Sheriff Kirk Taylor
Pueblo County Sheriff's Office
909 Court Street
Pueblo, CO 81003


Read more: http://www.odmp.org/officer/21378-captain-leide-defusco#ixzz25FMJBYyL​


----------



## SPINMASS (Jan 30, 2004)

RIP Captain


----------



## ShmitDiesel (May 21, 2010)

RIP Captain DeFusco


----------



## DEI8 (Jan 20, 2006)

Rest in Peace


----------



## Guest (Sep 2, 2012)

RIP Capt DeFusco


----------



## Nightstalker (Jul 25, 2006)

RIP Captain

Sent from my PG86100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## cc3915 (Mar 26, 2004)

Rest in Peace


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dano448 (Feb 21, 2006)

Rest in peace Captain DeFusco!


----------

